# ملف pdf جامد جدا عن تكنولوجيا الديزل



## alcoholahmed (7 سبتمبر 2009)

ملف قمة فى الروعة عن الديزل (نظرية ومبادئ الديزل) تعتمد عليه اكبر مصنعى العالم

التحميل
http://www.load.to/ow1y88LRgG/dieselnet_technology_guide.rar


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير , تم التحميل وجارى الاطلاع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 سبتمبر 2009)

alcoholahmed قال:


> ملف قمة فى الروعة عن الديزل (نظرية ومبادئ الديزل) تعتمد عليه اكبر مصنعى العالم
> 
> التحميل
> http://www.load.to/ow1y88lrgg/dieselnet_technology_guide.rar


 

شكراً مهندس أحمد

فعلا مرجع مميز... تمنياتي ..وتحياتي لك..
​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى
وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## alcoholahmed (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى اللى ردوا عليا


----------



## adnan sultan (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير ويعطيك الصحه والعافيه


----------



## wael22009 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور يامهندس


----------



## وائل عبده (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/يوسف (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن اخى تحميلة على موقع تحميل اخر او على موقع ملتقى المهندسين ولكى منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## alcoholahmed (9 سبتمبر 2009)

adnan sultan قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير ويعطيك الصحه والعافيه



شكرا على ردك اخى الكريم وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## sesem_m (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا ووفقك في دربك


----------



## العراق نيو (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور ولكن لم استطع التحميل


----------



## alcoholahmed (9 سبتمبر 2009)

العراق نيو قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووور ولكن لم استطع التحميل



why u couldn`t download??....the link is working perfectly


----------



## wech (21 سبتمبر 2009)

me too i couldn't download it.... the file is not in the link.. is missing or removed..

thanks..


----------



## nawar_mera (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا ماقصرتوا أو زكاة العلم نشره*


----------



## ايمن حمزه (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو التحميل علي رابط اخر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوحذيفة1978 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ولكن حبذا بعض الصور التوضيحية


----------



## محمد هماش (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك و لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## العراق نيو (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بصراااااااااحة لم استطع تحميلة علمااااا اني بامس الحاجة الى هكذا مواضيع ولك مني فائق الشكر والاحترام


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الملف تم حذفه من على الرابط
نرجوارفعه على رابط آخر
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ايمن حمزه (22 سبتمبر 2009)

اين الرابط الجديد 

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------

